# Visiting the Folks



## shwillyhaaa (Jul 14, 2011)

Im headed back on the road after getting some college in and saving up some dough for an epic pack and instrument... im planning on denver, but im starting to feel kinda guilty for going almost 4 years without visiting my parents (who live in olympia washington) i should go see em but fuck do i hate olympia. im just looking for some useful advice on whether its okay to just call on mothers day and christmas, or if itd be a good idea to let them see im still alive. am i an uncaring kid? i keep thinking maybe things will be different because now im old and out of the house, but i cant help but remember how stressful my adolescent years were when i was with them.


----------



## bicycle (Jul 14, 2011)

go and visit them, that whole situation is changed now.
i hated being around them when i lived at them.
but if you live not there anymore it usualty is a pleasent experience and you will get gifts and love.


----------

